# Main > News >  Mike Schley Interview

## Schley

Hey folks,
Just thought I'd mention that I recently participated in a round table interview on the Ninja Mountain Podcast. It's a weekly audio show where industry professionals discuss illustrating for the fantasy/SciFi market. The episode posted today and I talked a bit about my cartography process. Check it out if you have a chance.

http://ninjamountain.blogspot.com/

----------


## Redrobes

I saw another interview you must have done here as well. I'll look over this new one now...

----------


## mearrin69

Great interview. Nice to hear about your process - and, frankly, I'm surprised that your process is purely digital  :Smile:  You make beautiful maps.
M

----------


## torstan

Thanks for posting - nice interview.

----------

